# Drehzahlsteuerung durch Schlupfsteuerung



## MRT (25 Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Wie genau funktioniert die Schlupfsteuerung bei Asynchronmotoren?


----------



## cmm1808 (31 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

dumme Frage,

was ist eine Schlupfsteuerung?

Um den Schlupf so klein wie möglich zu halten  

Kein Schlupf bedeutet doch Stillstand des Asynchronmotors.

Wo würde man eine Schlupfsteuerung brauchen?

Steh aufm`Schlauch.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## MRT (31 Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Darum habe ich ja die Frage gestellt, wie das funktioniert?


----------



## cmm1808 (31 Mai 2006)

Hallo Andi,


 O.K.

aber in welchen Zusammenhang steht den die Schlupfsteuerung?
Diesen Begriff hast Du doch irgendwo her.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2006)

Google bemühen ist oft sehr hilfreich  .

http://freeweb.dnet.it/motor/Kap5.htm

Gute Erläuterung in dem Text.


----------



## MRT (1 Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habs mal gelesen, da stand Drehzahlsteuerung bei Drehstrom-Asynchronmotoren und folgende Arten sind möglich durch die Frequenz, Polpaarzahl und durch diese Schlupfsteuerung.
Ich habs auch schon bei Wikipedia versucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## cmm1808 (1 Juni 2006)

Danke Ralle,

kapiert!


----------



## Werner54 (1 Juni 2006)

*cosφ*

Hallo,

zumindest im Arbeitsbereich eines Drehstrom-Asynchronmotors gibt es einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Schlupf und *cos*φ. Fundstellen gibts es also auch unter "*cos*φ" oder "Leistungsfaktorsteuerung".


----------

